# I can't get my new Silhouette SD to work



## bob420 (May 13, 2010)

I bought a new Silhouette SD from Coastal Business. I got it last week and still have not cut anything. I spent a couple of days reading and getting familar with the setup requirements for jobs. After I had something I was ready to cut I attemped to load some transfer vinyl. I line up the vinyl hit enter and it accepts the vinyl and stops at what seems the right place; however, immediately the display says unload media. Everything seems fine and appears normal, I have tried another vinyl and sticker paper but whatever is loaded the display says to unload media. WTF??? I do try sending it a job, the display says "working" for a second the goes back to "unload media". There is no idication of why this is doing this. I can't find any direction on how to fix it. My package was not damaged; however, my silhouette box was not sealed either. (string of bad luck lately being sent refurbished products from various stores. grrrr) I put it aside for the rest of the weekend expecting to speak with silhouette support today, but I was not able to get through. I got a message "mailbox is full" and then a dialtone, during business hours, grrrr. I called Coastal Business as a back up because I bought it from them. I was pretty dissapointed in the "tech support". The gal on the phone was pretty insistant that I was doing something wrong and would send my issue to their Graphtec representative. grrrr. I was going to record the problem and put it on youtube for a visual. I can update a link tomorrow. I been having someone cut things for me and bought this to do them myself. I have orders to make and I am not happy with my experience thus far. I bought this much smaller graphtec for reliability over a larger off brand so I thought. When I asked the gal at Coastal Business about returning it she kind of chuckled and said she didn't think that was warranted. I get she meant not yet, but at what point are they going to swap for a new one or tell me its not there problem. Did I buy an expensive paper wieght? Please help. 

Robert


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

What software are you using? The slightly older Silhouette SD's (from a few months ago) shipped with RoboMaster. The latest ones ship with Silhouette Studio. 

Does the test function work? Both programs have the ability to do a small test cut that's a square with a triangle enclosed.

What is the image you are trying to cut? If you are using RoboMaster and you've typed text and it's not in Outline form, then the text will be treated as a label and will not cut.

I have a Silhouette SD and I'm happy to try cutting your file myself, if you want to send it to me.


----------



## mint274 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have windows 7 and I just put the startup disk in and the Silhouette SD worked like a charm. After you load the paper in it will say "unload media", just ignore that. That is normal. Try a test cut to see if your computer found the Silhouette SD.

On mine, I load the paper in and the cutter says "unload media". Ignore that and open the Silhouette Studio and then go to file> my Library and open a image.

Then go to File > send to Silhouette. Then go to the right and click (5. cut page) and your done.


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

Hi Robert! I'm sorry you were unhappy with our tech support. We try to assist as far as we can before getting the manufacturer involved. Here's what Graphtec has offered for this particular situation: 

Once you have selected one of the loading options, whether or not you have actually loaded anything into the machine, the Silhouette will think that material has been loaded and await further action to cut either through your computer or through an SD card (if one has been inserted into the Silhouette and has images to read). As it is waiting to cut, the initial option displayed will show "Unload Media". This is displayed in case you had loaded your material incorrectly or if it was not loaded into the machine straight. After the cutting process has ended, you will likewise be shown this option displayed to unload your material. This is not a bug. You are simply being given the option to unload your material if needs be. If there is no material actually loaded yet and the "Enter" key was accidentally pressed, you may simply press the "Unload Media" button and then scroll over to again find the loading options on the Silhouette SD's LCD screen to properly load your material to cut.


Last I heard from Graphtec, they had provided you with further assistance and had not heard back from you again. If you're still having issues (as it seems you are) please contact me through PM and I'd be more than happy to help get everything set up or arrange an exchange or return if necessary.


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

It is a little confusing but it is normal for the Silhouette to display "Unload Media" as soon as you load it. It is only there for you to have the option to unload either when you are finished or if you need to reload. Not a problem. After you load then go to your software and continue. You will love this little machine.
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

As I recall, yes... it displays Unload Media right after loading the mat.


----------

